

Ask HN: How should I send my resume? - mikeweiss

Seems like a ridiculous question but, I&#x27;m applying to a startup that asks applicants to &quot;send qualified resumes to startup@example.com&quot;<p>Would you send a PDF? Could I submit a read only link to google docs, or is that a no-no?
======
badave
I've been emailing my resume using the Google Docs url (read only) and it
works well. There are rarely any issues with someone being able to open it,
versus a pdf or doc. Those might cause issues if you don't have Word or Adobe
installed, but no installation means a better experience for the person on the
other side. Sometimes Macs will format PDFs oddly in Preview and other issues
always arise with doc and docx unless you are sure they are on Windows with
Word.

Sending a Google Doc also allows you to edit it even after you send it. You
can even see when they view it if they are logged in. If they don't like it,
you can always just save it to your hard drive as a doc or pdf and send that.

~~~
michaelmior
The ability to edit after you send is intriguing and something I hadn't
considered. Of course assuming the first thing the recipient does isn't to
download the document.

~~~
badave
It might be the first thing they do, but if they don't check their email
immediately you have until they print/download. That window of 5 minutes to
6-8 hours or even over the weekend is worth using Google Docs alone.

------
pratyushag
Do what you think represents you most. Depending on the size, creative resumes
can really help. Smaller ones prefer more creative people that show an ability
to be more versatile IMO. Good luck!

PDF is almost always the safest choice and make sure you include your LinkedIn
account. That goes a long way.

------
petervandijck
Do both.

Think: what is the easiest option for the person receiving your email?

------
zachlatta
PDF.

My resume is written in LaTeX, making PDF the obvious choice.

------
staunch
PDF.

